# Wild Raw Honey. Is It Safe?



## rhino (Dec 2, 2014)

I'm an arborist and I had to remove a dying tree. I started climbing the tree this summer, only to find out that there was a bee's nest in the tree. I came back today figuring that the nest would be dormant since it is close to being winter. Some of those bees were still active and we got stung a few times. However, we found a huge nest inside and scooped as much of the nest out into our coolers and took it home. I used a strainer and cheesecloth to strain the honey. The honey was filled with everything from dead bees, honeycomb and a lot of saw dust and some dirt. The honey is the best I have ever tasted. It has a strong smell of Sierra wild flowers. My question is, what should I do with the honey at this point? I hate to pasteurize it and lose all of the nutrients. Should I do anything with the honey at this point besides put it in a container and eat it?


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Just eat it!


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

I would gently warm it by putting the container it is in under a clean tarp with a space heater or light bulb and heat it up to around 100 degrees. That won't harm the flavor or enzymes and will allow you to strain it thru a clean pantyhose. That will get most of the stuff out. Enjoy your windfall.


----------



## rhino (Dec 2, 2014)

Thanks so much for the replies.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Short answer? No, just eat it.


----------



## e-spice (Sep 21, 2013)

Like everyone else said eat it I guess. It's a real shame you couldn't have saved the hive though.


----------



## casper_zip (Apr 16, 2010)

No way to save the bees after this fine harvest ?

casper


----------



## rhino (Dec 2, 2014)

casper_zip said:


> No way to save the bees after this fine harvest ?
> 
> casper


I guess this would be a good time to educate myself on how to save the bees if this happens next time. I've been removing trees in this area since 2004 and had never come across a honey bee hive until this year. I did not think I would find anything in this tree except maybe some old honey combs. I even took a rock and pounded on the tree before we took it down and nothing flew out. My climber went all the way up the tree and nothing flew out either. It wasn't until he was removing the wood on the way down that we discovered that they were still in there. He cut a section from the trunk of the tree and a bunch flew out and stung him while he was still up in the tree. What I learned from this is that the bees are still in there during the winter. What I would like to know is what to do if this happens again. I am aware that bees are necessary for the survival of many of our plants. We don't have any beekeepers in the area that I am aware of, but I believe there are some within 75 miles of here. Any ideas on what I should do to save the bees next time would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## gfbees13 (Sep 25, 2014)

Rhino, I have a guide to do a technique called a "trap-out." It will remove the bees from the tree and place them into a beehive. It was sent to me from another beekeeper on the forums. If you give me your email, I will send it to you.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

>We don't have any beekeepers in the area that I am aware of, but I believe there are some within 75 miles of here.

http://ncbees.net/nevadacobeekeepersassociation.html

[url]http://www.yellowpages.com/auburn-ca/beekeepers
[/URL]


----------



## rhino (Dec 2, 2014)

Gfbees13, I sent you a pm with my email address. I will also be contacting the Nevada County beekeepers to see if there is any interest in someone coming to Truckee to save a hive next time this happens. Thanks for all the responses.


----------



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

safe as long as no rocket scientist tried to spray the bees, since the bees were healthy enough to do a stinging attack the honey should be fine.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2014)

I think it is safe ..


----------



## flhultra (Jun 14, 2013)

strain it , eat it , start a batch of mead.
as far as saving them, if you can lower a fair size part of the log down .
take a guess as to how big the cavity is and saw above and below the nest, cut and lower them upright they can live like that till you find someone to take them . or take them home yourself. (look up bee gum)


----------



## jredburn (Feb 25, 2012)

Rhino,
Depending on how much uncapped honey you collected along with the capped honey will determine how well the honey keeps. If the water content is much over 18% then the honey will be susceptible to fermenting. In the short term this will probably not be a problem as it will be consumed quickly. There are no adverse effects as long as it does not ferment. Then is smells bad, tastes worse and does ill things to you.
You can put your honey in a five gallon bucket and then go to a grocery store and buy a package of Damp Rid. Put the Damp Rid in another five gallon bucket and place it upside down over the honey. Let the two buckets set for two days and the damp rid will absorb the water out of the honey.
The best strainer comes from the paint dept. of a big box store. They have a one and a five gallon paint strainer that is finer and stronger than cheesecloth. It works well without heating the honey. The honey comes out ready to bottle.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

jredburn said:


> You can put your honey in a five gallon bucket and then go to a grocery store and buy a package of Damp Rid. Put the Damp Rid in another five gallon bucket and place it upside down over the honey. Let the two buckets set for two days and the damp rid will absorb the water out of the honey.


Now, that's a new one for me......... How exactly are you placing the Damp Rid in the overturned bucket on the top of the honey bucket?


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

IMHO, Damprid should not be used near food products.
http://www.homedepot.com/catalog/pdfImages/43/43ab947f-62e3-4ce0-bcce-6e3b80e9c564.pdf


----------



## michkel (Dec 1, 2012)

rhino said:


> I'm an arborist and I had to remove a dying tree. I started climbing the tree this summer, only to find out that there was a bee's nest in the tree. I came back today figuring that the nest would be dormant since it is close to being winter. Some of those bees were still active and we got stung a few times. However, we found a huge nest inside and scooped as much of the nest out into our coolers and took it home. I used a strainer and cheesecloth to strain the honey. The honey was filled with everything from dead bees, honeycomb and a lot of saw dust and some dirt. The honey is the best I have ever tasted. It has a strong smell of Sierra wild flowers. My question is, what should I do with the honey at this point? I hate to pasteurize it and lose all of the nutrients. Should I do anything with the honey at this point besides put it in a container and eat it?


I know this is an older post. I'm 15 miles from you. There is a beekeeper in Meadow Vista, Harris Honey Bees. I got my bees from him.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Rhiino, I think you should box up all that nasty raw honey & ship it to me. I'll dispose of it properly for you. No Charge


----------

